# 180/540, Which side do you land?



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

I can do a 180 but i got comfy with riding swich sraigt(can´t turn much when im going swich) with those dragging elevators


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

Yup, ride switch more. Much, much more. When you can ride switch without thinking about your riding, you'll land those 180s much easier. The answer to almost all questions like this usually end with ride more =)


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Learn how to ride switch. Once u get this down, when landing u should be flat based and then u can go to any edge u want.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for tips, I'm gonna dedicate myself to riding switch the next few times I go (it's just boring, I've tried it before it makes me feel like I have to relearn everything in the opposite direction). I have no problem going straight doing switch, doing 180, then landing goofy (my normal stance). It just seems everyone I look at lands switch.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't find switch riding boring, just the opposite. It's like learning to board again, the simplest tricks become fun again!

If you want to master the 180 you really do have to master switch riding, or at least switch landings.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

As of yesterday, I can land and ride out fs 1s, bs 1s, and halfcabs. Switch was an interesting thing for me. I'd spend like 2 runs on a mellow green or the bunny hill falling down switch, give up and go back to riding forward (goofy for me) down blues and blacks. Then yesterday, everything clicked for both me AND my bud on the 2nd trip down the bunny hill. So now we're riding down greens switch (not proper carves yet, but it works haha and no more falling) and tossing cab 1s off every hit we could find (then we'd start falling haha).


But damn, gotta love progression.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

this may sound stupid but, what does 'CAB' mean? I could never find a definite answer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

DiamondCarver said:


> this may sound stupid but, what does 'CAB' mean? I could never find a definite answer.


i believe it's switch frontside, ie. regular rider hits the jump goofy and does fs rotation


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Its a switch spin off the nose.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

how long did it take you guys who can ride switch do be able to consistantly switch ollie/180 ? (not cab)

having a bit of trouble with this...


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

it's the same motion, it all kinda clicked, honestly.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

So CAB is just a spin from switch?(still a little confused)


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

from what i believe/think, a cab is a spin starting switch and u land in your natural stance.
ie: cab 180, cab 540, cab 900, all frontside or backside. (i also suppose u could do cab 360s, and 720s, in a half pipe...) but this is just what i believe to be true, i dont know the textbook definition.


and back to the original topic:
whenever i do bs 180s or 540s i land slightly on my toes so my board doesnt keep spinning. if i land completely flat my board can sometimes rotaate on its own and in turn, catch an edge. Also, when i spin to switch, i try to fix my vision on the take-off after i landed and slowly look forward once im stable on the snow... keeps everything smooth

but learn switch, its the most valuable tool when snowboarding variable terrain, imo. I've dedicated a season a few years back to learning left foot forward and it has paid off tremendously. Just make sure you use the same movements and dont chill in the backseat.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> how long did it take you guys who can ride switch do be able to consistantly switch ollie/180 ? (not cab)
> 
> having a bit of trouble with this...


Honestly, that was the first thing i learned after learning to ride switch. It's all about carving on your heel, jumping and then using your hips to spin the board around. I usually just jump instead of ollieing because switch ollies are pretty hard to stay balanced over.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Hurl3y182 said:


> from what i believe/think, a cab is a spin starting switch and u land in your natural stance.
> ie: cab 180, cab 540, cab 900, all frontside or backside. (i also suppose u could do cab 360s, and 720s, in a half pipe...) but this is just what i believe to be true, i dont know the textbook definition.


Thxs, good info. But this sparked another question, what's a halfcab? Jumping at a 90 degree angle?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

DiamondCarver said:


> Thxs, good info. But this sparked another question, what's a halfcab? Jumping at a 90 degree angle?


Its a skateboarding term, A fullcab is a fakie 360, so a half cab is a fakie 180.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Technine Icon said:


> Its a skateboarding term, A fullcab is a fakie 360, so a half cab is a fakie 180.


its a switch backside 180 for a half-cab and a switch backside 360 for a Cab, etc.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I thought cabs were switch *frontside* spins?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

markee said:


> I thought cabs were switch *frontside* spins?


Doesn't matter. They're frontside and backside as long as they are a fakie 360.


----------

